# The signs are there.



## ICE (Nov 3, 2013)

When it looks like this I automatically question if it was done with a permit.  It has been there for a long time.  I was there for a solar water heater so in line with our policy, I ignored it.


----------



## peach (Nov 3, 2013)

the second weatherhead looks like it's surrendering.. is this installation in France?


----------



## gfretwell (Nov 4, 2013)

Will your PoCo do a connection without a permit?


----------



## 97catintenn (Nov 4, 2013)

gfretwell said:
			
		

> Will your PoCo do a connection without a permit?


Cause I know he didn't do that connection live!!


----------



## ICE (Nov 4, 2013)

gfretwell said:
			
		

> Will your PoCo do a connection without a permit?


It happens several times a year.  They may know somebody at Edison.

I looked at the file and found that this was inspected and approved.


----------



## rktect 1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Then it must have been done correctly.


----------



## ICE (Nov 4, 2013)

rktect 1 said:
			
		

> Then it must have been done correctly.


It's almost like you work here too.


----------



## gfretwell (Nov 4, 2013)

The customer probably edid not pay to take down the old equipment. The sparky got the permit for the new service, got the OK, the PoCo did their thing and he was outta there.


----------

